# Need help with a Name for a Kids Bass Tournament Trail



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings all.

For thoes who I have already talked with about this Kid Tournament Trail. Now I am looking to come up with a good name for it. So I will put it out to my fellow OGF members. Lets see what we can come up with. 


Jim


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

A few ideas...

*Northeast Ohio Junior Bass Circuit...(assuming it's just NE Ohio!)
*Future Pro Tournament Series
*Ohio Youth Tournament Bass Trail

I'll keep thinking...


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Cullin,

I like thoes ideas. Might have a winner there. Lets see what else pops up........thanks

Jim


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

you might incorporate a sponcers name in it. for example ( sponcers name) jr bassmasters. or add it infront of any of cullins ideas wich was all good ones . by doing that you would enhance the oppertunities of getting more sponcers they all like good advertisement and what you are doing is a great thing.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I like " Young bucks Tournament Trail"

Mark


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Kids Bass Tournament Trail


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

"Bassin Kidz Tournament Trail"


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Like that one too Cull'in. Lookin at one thoes u came up with. Still open to others. It Just has to fit right for the trail.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

The "JR Elite Tournament Trail" (JETT)
"Northeast Ohio Kids Tour" (NEOKT)

Sounds like a good idea for the kids to get out there and give them the chance to run the front of the boat and make the choices to find fish and the Dads could be the "co-angler" for once....lol


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

ranger487 said:


> I like " Young bucks Tournament Trail"
> 
> Mark


there might be some young does that want to fish


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

ogf young guns bass trail


----------

